# Canadian Computer Recyclers



## banjags (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a question for fellow Canadians that recycle computer like I do. I do not have the time or facilities to process printed circuit boards as I am sure many of you dont.

My question is who do you sell them to? And how much are you getting? 

Does anyone deal with sims recycling in brampton? I had heard that when they were noranda recycling that noranda paid $1 per board. Problem with that is you need ALOT of boards to make it worth while.

Ebay seems to be pretty slim as of late. I am even having trouble selling some good stuff that usually goes pretty quick.

Anyways I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 18, 2008)

An outfit I used to work with sent their boards to a Canadian refiner. 
Can't remember the name...I'll get back to you if I remember.


----------



## loco (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah but I think they usually want a VERY large quanity...I remember one state side asks for 5,000 lbs of boards for them to process.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 18, 2008)

If you approach a refiner with a half ton of nice, old boards I would be surprised if they turn you down. Finding a reliable refiner of e-scrap has been the most difficult part of the process for me. If somebody has a good outlet (in any country) SPEAK UP!!!


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats your quanity ?

get back to me , via private message

thanks

Peter


----------



## Ignatz61 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a contact if you want PM me and I will give you his name.
Small refiner, family business now on 3rd generation, very up front and honest. He has done it all his life, (used to have a scrap yard) now he is slowing down and only doing PRECIOUS METALS to keep busy and his mind sharp. Not motivated to screw anybody.
If anyone wants to contact him let me know


----------



## kdbarker (Sep 21, 2008)

IgnatZ61,
Is this contact that you spoke of in NY or some where in the northeast?


----------

